# Found some silver hairs in my chocolate cockapoo’s coat



## KayTee (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi, so I found some silver/grey hairs in my dog’s fur - they seem much thicker than her normal fur (she’s only 9 months so has her soft puppy fur still). Is this a sign of the fading gene or is this relatively normal?

many thanks for any advice/knowledge!


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

It’s hard to tell. Our Digby (very black) started to get grey hairs at that age. He’s now three years and the greys are increasing, but still the minority over his jet black


----------

